# Anyone know a good orthopedic surgeon in Cascais/Lisbon area?



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone:

It looks like I am probably going to need arthroscopic surgery on my knee for a torn miniscus. Any advice on a good orthopedic clinic, hospital or doctors in the Cascais/Lisbon area would be much appreciated.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Kent

I'm sorry to hear of your medical issues.

I cannot help as far as Cascais/Lisbon are concerned but if you get stuck and would consider Coimbra then I do have a recommendation for you.

Best of luck with your search and I hope that you are soon back to full health.


----------



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

I could get to Coimbra as it is not too far away. Did you have the same surgery and was the doctor their good? Thank you for your information.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I have only had minor treatments from this lady but two friends have had major surgery and have been very happy with the results. 

I will PM you with further details.


----------



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Thanks so much...


----------

